# Spitfire release Andy Findon Kitbag ethnic winds! 25% discount for a limited time!



## Synesthesia (Feb 15, 2014)

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/andrew-findon-kit-bag

AUDIO DEMOS:

"The Horror" (Shakuhachi) - Andy B
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/akb/TheHorror_Shakuhachi_AB.mp3[/mp3]

"Dawn Ascending" (Contrabass Flute) - Andy B
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/akb/DawnAscending_ContrabassFlute_AB.mp3[/mp3]

mp3 links for non flash users
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... chi_AB.mp3
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... ute_AB.mp3


*RELEASED TODAY (15th February 2014) WITH A INTRODUCTORY DISCOUNT PRICE OF £75 (RRP £99) FOR TWO WEEKS ONLY!
*
NB REQUIRES A FULL VERSION OF KONTAKT 4 OR 5 TO RUN.

*Andy’s Kit Bag* is an introduction to the marvellous world of Andy and his amazing collection of ethnic flutes and other woodwinds. 5 new deep sampled esoteric instruments IN ONE PACK. Recorded "The Spitfire Way" in our new facility in King's Cross central London, with mixable selection of the finest valve, ribbon and perspective mics, via world-class Neve pre-amps and Cranesong A/D converters. Each instrument contains essential articulations that best characterise both instrument and player alongside some incredible "artisan" articulations that bring Andy's flutes to life whilst still obeying the direction of your composition. Andy's Kit Bag is ingeniously scripted to spring to life straight out of the box. For ease of use, and alongside standard articulation switching, are beautifully designed "performance patches" that respond intelligently to the way you play.

Included in this collection are 5 of his most requested gems from his endless collection of curiosities: Fujara, Ocarina, Chinese Bamboo Flute, the haunting Contrabass Flute and a simply spectacular Shakuhachi. 



Andy’s background of mixed musical experience has led to an incredibly diverse career. Having trained as an orchestral flautist, as principal flute of the National Youth Orchestra in the early 1970s and 3 years at the Royal College of Music, he soon branched out into the London musical scene, from dance band dates (working for Nat Temple, Joe Loss, Eric Delaney & Sidney Lipton among others) to Ballet Rambert, taking in The National Theatre and the formation of the Myhra Saxophone Quartet with John Harle.

He soon found work in the thriving “session” world and was busy depping in the London orchestras and on numerous West End shows. An interest in “ethnic” instruments seemed to fit well alongside work as both an orchestral flautist and a commercial “woodwind doubler”. He has played with an enormous list of renowned international artists, composers, arrangers and producers.

The early 80’s saw the start of his work with the “Michael Nyman Band”, with whom he still tours and records and folk-rock band “The Home Service”. Andy is principal flute of The National Symphony Orchestra, and works with many other chamber groups, including The Ceruti Ensemble , London Saxophonic, Sax Assault and Saxpak.

His West End credits include work in Andrew Lloyd Webber productions, Sunset Boulevard, Whistle Down The Wind, The Beautiful Game, (for which he was named in the Sunday Times review), “Bombay Dreams and “The Woman In White. Other recent shows include “Sinatra At The London Palladium, Wicked, Lord Of The Rings, Oliver and Wizard Of Oz.

*RELEASED TODAY (15th February 2014) WITH A INTRODUCTORY DISCOUNT PRICE OF £75 (RRP £99) FOR TWO WEEKS ONLY!*


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Feb 15, 2014)

Awesome! Great price! Great sound! I was looking for a Shak a few weeks ago, but came up short, now fixed! And the other instruments sound fabulous! Perfect for a current gig! And a week after I picked Mural up! 

Cheers!


----------



## Manuel (Feb 15, 2014)

Very beautiful CB flute! Nice work.


----------



## MA-Simon (Feb 15, 2014)

Sounds nice. 
I really want those!

Could you increase the instument volume in your videos? 
If I turn my speakers up I hear you screaming at me all over the place.


----------



## eric aron (Feb 15, 2014)

beautiful sounding instruments !!!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 15, 2014)

MA-Simon @ Sat Feb 15 said:


> Could you increase the instument volume in your videos?


I have to agree. The difference in volumes is a bit of a trial.

Having said that, I'm buying this just for the shakuhachi and the contrabass flute. The other instruments are happy extras!


----------



## Jack Weaver (Feb 15, 2014)

Is all that reverb baked-in or us it added for the demo video?

.


----------



## Jonathan Howe (Feb 15, 2014)

It has a 'Reverb'-slider that is all the way turned up and it is recorded in their new studio, so I guess it's all added reverb and dry samples. That being said, did you design the reverb to work well together with your products recorded at Air? That would be handy!


----------



## Jack Weaver (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks, I didn't notice the reverb slider in my casual viewing of the video. It would be nice to hear what the samples actually sound like w/o reverb since all of us have a differing idea of what reverb should sound like. 

.


----------



## quantum7 (Feb 15, 2014)

TheUnfinished @ Sat Feb 15 said:


> MA-Simon @ Sat Feb 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Could you increase the instument volume in your videos?


I have to agree. The difference in volumes is a bit of a trial.

+1 

------------

Great stuff- definitely on my "to buy" list. :D


----------



## reddognoyz (Feb 15, 2014)

I had to ride some volumes too, but I could hear what you've got there, really well thought out interfaces, and excellent sounds.


----------



## MMMusic (Feb 15, 2014)

Sounds/looks great :D


----------



## blougui (Feb 15, 2014)

Agree with the too low volume on the otherwise amazing instruments. Especially the CB . Have I had not buy Mural this month I would have taken the plunge...


----------



## Ben H (Feb 15, 2014)

Drowning all the instruments in that awful amount of reverb doesn't do the demos any favours.


----------



## tmm (Feb 15, 2014)

Love it, instant purchase. Worthwhile for that CB flute alone!

And, just a comment... "...some of the most requested instruments..."

People actually request Ocarina?


----------



## jleckie (Feb 15, 2014)

Yes they do! Today a neighbor knocked on the door asking if I had any Ocarina. 

I said no - sorry -we are all out of low fat milk.


----------



## prodigalson (Feb 15, 2014)

Spitfire, please SLOW DOWN! 

The rate at which you're releasing these interesting, unique, fantastic-sounding, irresistable libraries is gonna make me bankrupt!! :lol:


----------



## 1stClass2dRateComposer (Feb 20, 2014)

Thumbs way up on this bad boy.


----------



## paulmatthew (Feb 20, 2014)

Ben H @ Sat Feb 15 said:


> Drowning all the instruments in that awful amount of reverb doesn't do the demos any favours.



I agree with that. The instruments sound too distant and it's keeping me from picking this one up. Do the instruments really sound like this or are they just on ambient mics in the demos? I'd like to hear some sound examples on close mics too.


----------



## tmm (Feb 20, 2014)

They have a clear, smooth, breathy tone when you turn the reverb off. I plan on using the CB flute in the next song I'm working on, so I'll try to get a clip of it ASAP. That flute in particular has a very unique and great tone.

The ocarina (despite my earlier comment  ) is actually by far the best (virtual) ocarina I've played.


----------



## Synesthesia (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi chaps,

They are completely dry when the reverb is turned off.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## Ben H (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi Paul,

Can you post some dry examples, please?

Thanks.


----------



## fratveno (Feb 21, 2014)

FWIW: here are some DRY ramblings on the Chinese bamboo, Shakuhachi and CB Flute resp... R mic only, Performance patches

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/43359256/KITBAG-dry.mp3 (https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/433 ... AG-dry.mp3)


----------



## Ben H (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks *fratveno*


----------



## tmm (Feb 28, 2014)

This isn't exactly dry, but the intro features the Contrabass Flute:

[flash width=600 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/themammonmachine/bloodless-the-scourge[/flash]

I love the way the upper register sits with Zebrify


----------



## british_bpm (Feb 28, 2014)

Last few hours of the promo gents!

Best.

C.


----------



## playz123 (Mar 1, 2014)

Whew; thanks for the heads-up, Christian. Just made it under the wire. Purchasing this has been on my 'to-do' list for awhile now, and I might have regretted missing the release price. Downloading now.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 1, 2015)

Great new addition to Kontakt.
What an impressive audio quality for Exotic Winds.

Thank You

Onto Sledgehammer....


----------



## ag75 (Jun 14, 2015)

I own both of these libraries and I think they are wonderful. The Bass flute is just so unique and like no other library sample I own.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 15, 2015)

Same here. But I thought it was our little secret? :wink:


----------

